# Netflix mit Mega-Verlust: Account-Sharing wird teurer, Werbung kommt



## Christian Fussy (20. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Netflix mit Mega-Verlust: Account-Sharing wird teurer, Werbung kommt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Netflix mit Mega-Verlust: Account-Sharing wird teurer, Werbung kommt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Calewin (20. April 2022)

Könnte auch an der Qualität, nicht Quantität liegen.
Für mich ist des Siegel „Netflix Original“ mittlerweile eher ein Warnhinweis.


----------



## zMike (20. April 2022)

Das große Interesse wie am Anfang ist einfach nicht mehr da. Bin absolut kein Seriengucker. Somit ist Netflix und auch Prime uninteressant für mich geworden. Zumal die Sachen, die ich mal irgendwann sehen möchte, dann eh meist nicht mehr im Katalog sind. Letztendlich ist es mir zu teuer, für 2 mal im Monat nutzen.
Das mit der Werbefinanzierung klingt auch eher nach zahl nen 10er und ertrage dafür noch Werbung. Wenn dann sollte es so wie Pluto TV und Plex laufen. Langfristig werde ich meinen Account also abschaffen.


----------



## hunterseyes (20. April 2022)

Die Ressource Mensch bzw. Kunde ist nun mal nicht unendlich. Irgendwann hat man eben seine Stammkunden, sollte diese auch gut pflegen. Ab und an mal dann ein paar Neukunden abgreifen oder interessierte für Kurze Zeit - aber der Drang nach ständigem mehr, mehr, mehr ist schon gestört.
Gleichzeitig dann die erhöhten Preise, da springen nun mal auch Kunden ab, der eine früher, der andere etwas später. Für mich lief bei Netflix auch schon sehr lange nichts interessantes und es fühlt sich immer wie der gleiche Einheitsbrei an, Hauptsache schnell ne neue Serie auf den Markt schmeißen, anstelle an etwas grandiosem zu arbeiten. Zumindest ich stehe bei Filmen und Serien nicht auf Fastfood.


----------



## McTrevor (20. April 2022)

Also ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich mit Netflix unglücklich bin. The Last Kingdom, Arcane. Gerade gucke ich Superstore (das ist kein Netflix Original aber dort gerade im Angebot). Aber Werbung mache ich nicht mit.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (20. April 2022)

Warum muss es denn auch immer mehr werden? Irgendwann ist halt mal schluss mit Wachstum. Dann muss man halt mal besser Selektieren in welche Serien/Filme man investiert anstatt einfach jeden Müll ins Angebot aufzunehmen.
Also mal mehr auf Qualität setzen und nicht nur auf Quantität.
Meine Grenze für das Abo sind 10€. Sollte es irgendwann mehr kosten dann wird gekündigt und höchstens ab und zu mal für nen Monat abonniert. Lohnt sich dann einfach nicht mehr für ein dauerhaftes Abo. Dafür nutze ich es jetzt schon zu wenig.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. April 2022)

Na, wenn sie meinen es hilf. Man kann auch sein Abo kündigen und den ganzen Netflix-Content kostenlos und werbefrei  woanders schauen ...


----------



## xaan (20. April 2022)

Wenn die Entscheider bei Netflix denken, durch Abbau von Benutzerkomfort gewännen sie mehr Kunden, haben sie den Bezug zur Lebensrealität ihrer Kunden verloren.


----------



## EddWald (20. April 2022)

Ist die Zeitspanne nur lang genug verliert jedes Unternehmen irgendwann seine Kunden, wenn man, wie schon gesagt wurde auf Quantität statt Qualität setzt, soll heißen Profit statt Dienstleistung. Da springt  irgendwann sogar der ansruchloseste Konsument ab, wenn auch wahrscheinlich eher wegen der Mundpropaganda oder dem Gesellschaftsdruck  Zum Glück bin ich zu alt für diese neuzeitlichen Streamingdienste und deren primären Kontent und lass mich eher an anderer Stelle ausbeuten^^


----------



## lokokokode (20. April 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn auch immer mehr werden? Irgendwann ist halt mal schluss mit Wachstum. Dann muss man halt mal besser Selektieren in welche Serien/Filme man investiert anstatt einfach jeden Müll ins Angebot aufzunehmen.
> Also mal mehr auf Qualität setzen und nicht nur auf Quantität.
> Meine Grenze für das Abo sind 10€. Sollte es irgendwann mehr kosten dann wird gekündigt und höchstens ab und zu mal für nen Monat abonniert. Lohnt sich dann einfach nicht mehr für ein dauerhaftes Abo. Dafür nutze ich es jetzt schon zu wenig.


Kapitalismus... Profitgier...


----------



## Toni (20. April 2022)

also ich kenne in meinem Umfeld sehr sehr viele, die sich ihre Abos teilen (dann mit geteilten Kosten) und könnte mir daran schon vorstellen, dass das ein realistischer Mark ist. Aber wie andere schon schrieben, machen sie halt einfach zu viel. Ich schaue sehr viele Sahen von netflix gerne über Serien und Filme bis hin zu Comedy-Specials (auch oft von Netflix produziert). Ich denke, dass das Angebot auch deshalb so breit aufgestellt ist, um eben die große Zielgruppe zu bedienen. Mich stört dann eher, wenn manche Serien halbgar zu Ende geführt werden, weil die Schauspieler ab der zweiten Staffel bedeutend mehr Geld wollen.


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> also ich kenne in meinem Umfeld sehr sehr viele, die sich ihre Abos teilen (dann mit geteilten Kosten) und könnte mir daran schon vorstellen, dass das ein realistischer Mark ist. Aber wie andere schon schrieben, machen sie halt einfach zu viel. Ich schaue sehr viele Sahen von netflix gerne über Serien und Filme bis hin zu Comedy-Specials (auch oft von Netflix produziert). Ich denke, dass das Angebot auch deshalb so breit aufgestellt ist, um eben die große Zielgruppe zu bedienen. Mich stört dann eher, wenn manche Serien halbgar zu Ende geführt werden, weil die Schauspieler ab der zweiten Staffel bedeutend mehr Geld wollen.


Ich kenne dann wieder einige, die halt Netflix schauen, weil sie bei jemanden mitschauen können und sich selbst aber keinen Account zugelegt hätten.
Wird solche und solche geben - die Preise gehen eh stetig in die Höhe, aber wenn es wirklich so weit kommen sollte, dass man entweder noch mehr bezahlt oder halt Werbung ertragen muss, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich kündigen und es mir nur für bestimmte Serien eben für kürzere Zeiträume holen.

Die Qualität ist halt leider ein wenig durchwachsen - gibt durchaus auch gute Sachen, aber vieles, ist für meinen Geschmack halt nur Mittelmaß. Hier wäre definitv Qualität vor Quantität die bessere Devise.

Die Top 10 decken sich so gut wie nie mit meinem Geschmack. 1-2 Sachen, die mal dabei sind, aber oft halt so ein "Abschaltprogramm", das in der Form auch im Free-TV läuft.

Mal abwarten, was die Zukunft so bringt.


----------



## MarcHammel (20. April 2022)

Hab mein Abo schon letzte Woche gekündigt. Das hier wäre noch ein Grund mehr gewesen. Aber Netflix bietet mir aktuell einfach nix. 

Wenn die zweite Staffel von Arcane kommt (fand Staffel 1 schon überraschend gut), dann schau ich mir das mal an. Aber ansonsten lass ich es bleiben.


----------



## Calewin (20. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> also ich kenne in meinem Umfeld sehr sehr viele, die sich ihre Abos teilen (dann mit geteilten Kosten) und könnte mir daran schon vorstellen, dass das ein realistischer Mark ist. Aber wie andere schon schrieben, machen sie halt einfach zu viel. Ich schaue sehr viele Sahen von netflix gerne über Serien und Filme bis hin zu Comedy-Specials (auch oft von Netflix produziert). Ich denke, dass das Angebot auch deshalb so breit aufgestellt ist, um eben die große Zielgruppe zu bedienen. Mich stört dann eher, wenn manche Serien halbgar zu Ende geführt werden, weil die Schauspieler ab der zweiten Staffel bedeutend mehr Geld wollen.


Hmm, kann sein.
Dass aber eine signifikante Anzahl derer, die sich im Moment etwas teilen, also auch die Kosten, bereit wäre, mehr auszugeben? Das halte ich für eine steile These. 
Zielgruppe sind wohl eher die jüngeren Semester.
Ich merke ganz deutlich, wie mit wachsendem Alter auch die gemeinsame Schnittmenge stetig kleiner wird. Oder halt die Qualität extrem nachgelassen hat. Ich finde auch nicht, dass Netflix unbedingt ein so breites Angebot hat. Sie haben viel, keine Frage, aber das Meiste ist sehr beliebig und austauschbar geworden. Viel alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2022)

ein rückgang bei den subs um nicht mal 0,1% würde ich jetzt nicht als "mega-verlust" bezeichnen. oder worauf bezieht sich das?


----------



## Martina (20. April 2022)

Man gut das ich Netflix nur noch alle 3-4 Monate nutze.
Zu viel was man eh schon gesehen hat und für mich wenig neues Interessantes.
Werbung?
Dann wäre eh Schluss


----------



## Athrun (20. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein rückgang bei den subs um nicht mal 1% würde ich jetzt nicht als "mega-verlust" bezeichnen. oder worauf bezieht sich das?


Stimmt. 200.000 Abonenten zu verlieren klingt nicht nach viel. Der Verlust bezieht sich wohl eher auf den Aktienkurs der um knapp 27% gefallen ist (vor Handelstag) was in Zahlen einen 40 Milliarden $ Verlust an Wert darstellt. Das wäre, wenn es so bleibt, der höchste Kursverlust, den das Unternehmen in seiner Geschichte je hatte. Vielleicht hat Elon Musk ja recht, der hier kräftig nachfeuert mit seiner Aussage, das der "woke Gedankenvirus Netflix unschaubar macht". Andfererseits sagen Zuschauer auch, es ist zu teuer, zu langweilig und keiner will sich Harry und Meghan anschauen. Das mit dem teuer kann ich sogar verstehen, wir befinden uns gerade in einer sich beschleunigenden Rezession, da spart man, wo man kann. Oder es liegt an Prodktionen wie "Cuties" oder "Big Mouth" die Netflix in die Pedophilen-Ecke stellen.


----------



## xaan (20. April 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Elon Musk ja recht, der hier kräftig nachfeuert mit seiner Aussage, das der "woke Gedankenvirus Netflix unschaubar macht".



Er stellt nur ein weiteres mal unter Beweis, dass er, trotz all seiner vorgeblichen Liebe für Wissenschaft und SciFi, selbst kein ernstzunehmender Wissenschaftler ist. Sonst würde er Korrelation und Kausalität nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Nevrion (20. April 2022)

Irgendwie erinnert mich diese Art von Blame Game an Softwareentwickler, die Raupkopierern dafür die Schuld gaben, dass sich ihre Spiele nicht wie erwartet verkauft haben, statt zu berücksichtigen, dass es für einen 15-jährigen ein kleines Vermögen sein kann, 90 Euro für ein Computerspiel auszugeben. Es bedarf jetzt keiner höheren Wissenschaft, um festzustellen, warum Menschen Account-Sharing betreiben und ... die Preise sogar noch zu erhöhen, wird die Situation freilich eher verschlimmern als verbessern.
Ich selbst möchte Netlfix nicht missen, aber man muss auch sehen, dass die Menschen bei der Anzahl an Streaming-Anbietern (mit Exklusiv-Deals) sich nicht alles leisten können oder leisten wollen.
Meiner Ansicht nach sollte man die Preise massiv senken statt steigern, will man mehr Leute für das Produkt begeistern, was aber vermutlich dann zur Folge haben könnte, dass man trotzdem nicht mehr Einnahmen hat, weil vielleicht die Programmqualität es nicht hergibt. Vielleicht sollte man auch mit Varianten auflaufen, wo z.B. ein teurer Family-Account bis zu 5 Gastkonten zulässt, während ein Standard-Account eben gar kein Sharing zulässt, dafür aber krass günstig ist.


----------



## Calewin (20. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Er stellt nur ein weiteres mal unter Beweis, dass er, trotz all seiner vorgeblichen Liebe für Wissenschaft und SciFi, selbst kein ernstzunehmender Wissenschaftler ist. Sonst würde er Korrelation und Kausalität nicht verwechseln.


Das war ja auch keine wissenschaftliche Aussage, wahrscheinlich eher eine Eindrucksschilderung.
Was diese jedoch betrifft, so muss ich ihm beipflichten.


----------



## Feuerstern (20. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Er stellt nur ein weiteres mal unter Beweis, dass er, trotz all seiner vorgeblichen Liebe für Wissenschaft und SciFi, selbst kein ernstzunehmender Wissenschaftler ist. Sonst würde er Korrelation und Kausalität nicht verwechseln.


Und du hast Untersuchungen zur Kausalität vorliegen oder woher nimmst du die Grundlage Elon Musks Annahme widerlegen zu können? Zumal ich auch noch nirgendwo gelesen habe dass sich Musk als Wissenschaftler sieht. Das ist ein klassischer Philanthrop / Investor / Whatever.

Grundsätzlich würde ich jetzt nicht verneinen wollen dass da eventuell ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht, denn auch mir ist aufgefallen wie fies einem die Wokeness bei Netflix mittlerweile aufs Auge gedrückt wird. Das war früher mal subtiler und mit mehr Klasse und artet heute teils in üble Fremdscham aus.


----------



## xaan (20. April 2022)

Feuerstern schrieb:


> Und du hast Untersuchungen zur Kausalität vorliegen oder woher nimmst du die Grundlage Elon Musks Annahme widerlegen zu können?


Er behauptet, also hat er die Beweislast.

Ich halte den Beweis aber für nicht erbringbar. Im Angebot von Netflix sind so viele alte Klassiker mit drin, dass die paar wenigen neuen Produktionen, denen irgendwelche Wokeness unterstellt wird, gar keine so große Rolle spielen können wie Musk es behauptet.

Und überhaupt steht in Frage ob die Unterstellung von Wokeness zutreffend ist. Diese Bezeichnung wird reflexartig auf alles geschmiert was auch nur den Anschein erweckt. Käme ein Alien(s) oder Terminator 2 heutzutage raus, würde ihnen wohl ebenfalls Wokeness unterstellt werden. Weibliche Hauptfiguren, sogar ein Trans-Charakter...


----------



## Calewin (20. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Er behauptet, also hat er die Beweislast.
> 
> Ich halte den Beweis aber für nicht erbringbar. Im Angebot von Netflix sind so viele alte Klassiker mit drin, dass die paar wenigen neuen Produktionen, denen irgendwelche Wokeness unterstellt wird, gar keine so große Rolle spielen können wie Musk es behauptet.
> 
> Und überhaupt steht in Frage ob die Unterstellung von Wokeness zutreffend ist. Diese Bezeichnung wird reflexartig auf alles geschmiert was auch nur den Anschein erweckt. Käme ein Alien(s) oder Terminator 2 heutzutage raus, würde ihnen wohl ebenfalls Wokeness unterstellt werden. Weibliche Hauptfiguren, sogar ein Trans-Charakter...


Naja, für alte Klassiker haben sich wohl die wenigsten Abonnenten Netflix geholt. Man gibt ja auch im Kino Geld aus, um neue und nicht alte Filme zu sehen. Die laufen im Free TV sowieso in Dauerschleife und sind oft auch bei Prime enthalten, was ich zum Beispiel weniger wegen des Streaming habe. Das nehme ich nebenbei mit.
Also eher für neuere Produktionen. Und die müssen sich völlig zurecht diese „Vorwürfe“ gefallen lassen. 
Musk hat da gar nichts zu beweisen. Er spricht nur das aus, was sowieso viele denken. Das Netflix Programm selbst ist doch der beste Beweis; das ist unübersehbar.
Ein Alien oder ein Terminator wären heute nahezu undenkbar. Die haben es nämlich geschafft, starke weibliche Hauptcharaktere zu zeigen, ohne es aus jeder Pore tropfen und heraushängen zu lassen. Das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## xaan (20. April 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Naja, für alte Klassiker haben sich wohl die wenigsten Abonnenten Netflix geholt. Man gibt ja auch im Kino Geld aus, um neue und nicht alte Filme zu sehen.


Da hast du allerdings recht.

Andererseits hat sich das Angebot von Netflix im vergangenen Jahr nicht signifikant verschoben. Der Wokeness-Vorwurf - so er denn überhaupt zutrifft - müsste also auch 2020 und 20219 und 2018 valide gewesen sein. Vor allem aber hätte Netflix nicht auf die Produktion angeblich woker Inhalte gesetzt, wenn sie nicht in Umfragen und Fokusgruppen und letztendlich auch am Erfolg bestimmter Inhalte gesehen hätten, dass ihre Kunden das anspricht.

Viel wahrscheinlicher für den Usereinbruch ist die Kombination aus gestiegenen Preisen und dem Abwandern beliebter Serien wie z.B. Star Trek Discovery.



Calewin schrieb:


> Ein Alien oder ein Terminator wären heute nahezu undenkbar. Die haben es nämlich geschafft, starke weibliche Hauptcharaktere zu zeigen, ohne es aus jeder Pore tropfen und heraushängen zu lassen. Das ist der Unterschied.



Ne, das Problem ist, dass den Filmen bzw. Charakteren Wokeness vorgeworfen sind wo objektiv nicht mehr oder weniger Wokeness drin ist als in früheren Filmen mit weiblichen Heldenfiguren.


----------



## khaalan (20. April 2022)

aus sicht eines normalen users wundere ich mich über diesen schritt von netflix.

wenn man bedenkt, was da an konkurrenz alleine 2022 nach europa kommt, dann noch im jahr 2023 sehe ich ehrlich gesagt schwarz für netflix. würd emich nicht wundern, wenn in paar jahren disney oder amazon den laden schluckt


----------



## NForcer-SMC (20. April 2022)

Wie wäre es mal, wenn man endlich wieder mehr übersetzt?

Es kotzt mich nämlich an, daß immer mehr Content (Auch aus Korea) kommt, aber schlicht einfach mal nicht übersetzt wird. Was soll dieser Mist?

Und die sollen mir nicht mit Lizenzen ankommen, gerade bei den mit N gekennzeichneten Serien/Filmen.

Nimmt nämlich langsam etwas überhand mit dem NICHT übersetzen von Titeln

Bei Games ja inzwischen auch so ein Unding, was das NICHT übersetzen angeht


----------



## Feuerstern (20. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Er behauptet, also hat er die Beweislast.
> 
> Ich halte den Beweis aber für nicht erbringbar. Im Angebot von Netflix sind so viele alte Klassiker mit drin, dass die paar wenigen neuen Produktionen, denen irgendwelche Wokeness unterstellt wird, gar keine so große Rolle spielen können wie Musk es behauptet.
> 
> Und überhaupt steht in Frage ob die Unterstellung von Wokeness zutreffend ist. Diese Bezeichnung wird reflexartig auf alles geschmiert was auch nur den Anschein erweckt. Käme ein Alien(s) oder Terminator 2 heutzutage raus, würde ihnen wohl ebenfalls Wokeness unterstellt werden. Weibliche Hauptfiguren, sogar ein Trans-Charakter...


Ich glaube du hast wenig Einblick darüber was überhaupt Wokeness ist und die Kritik daran, wenn du ernsthaft mit Alien und Terminator daherkommst. Das sind glaube ich so ziemlich die letzten Filme, welche in die woke Schiene passen und irgendwie Kritik abbekommen würden.

Starke Frauen sind bei allen Klientel beliebt solange sie glaubhaft rübergebracht werden und generell sind Frauen glaube ich das kleinste Ziel der Kritik an Serien. Die Kritik geht dahin dass unrealistische Gesellschaften gezeigt werden samt Gruppen von Personen die in ihrer Identität, Sexualität und etc. dann auch noch alle unterschiedlich sind. Wenn das eine Serie macht nimmt dass der Zuschauer als etwas Besonderes und glaubhaftes wahr, aber wenn er damit zugeschüttet wird, sinkt die Akzeptanz bzw. Bereitschaft das Gesehene als in sich stimmig anzuerkennen.

Auch ist die Kritik berechtigt dass viele Gruppen dabei völlig überspitzt, unpassend oder einseitig dargestellt werden. Wenn ich mir anschaue wie stark ein homosexuelles Paar in "How to get away with murder" zu Beginn noch dargestellt wurde (über Staffel 3 hinaus kann ich nichts sagen aktuell) und man dann andere Serien sieht, welche diese Community portraitieren dann fragt man sich wie man auf die Idee kommt, dass das jemand außerhalb spezieller Bubbles annimmt und anschaut.

Die Kritik an der Wokeness ist also nicht dass trans-, pan-, homo-, und weitere sexuelle dargestellt werden, sondern dass sie völlig unglaubwürdig dargestellt werden und ihr Charakter primär über diese Merkmale dargestellt wird. Als ob sich irgendjemand bei Kill Bill, Alien oder Terminator 2 an der Frau in der Hauptrolle gestört hätte oder heute stören würde gerade wo wohl so viele Filme mit Frauen breiten Erfolg feiern. Nein es sind die besonders woken Produktionen die abgelehnt werden und wo man versucht die schlechte Qualität mit komplett aufgesetzten und an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Charakteren Charakteren als Ursache zu vertuschen indem man dem Zuschauer pauschal unterstellt irgendeine Phobie zu haben.


----------



## xaan (20. April 2022)

Feuerstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast wenig Einblick darüber was überhaupt Wokeness ist und die Kritik daran, wenn du ernsthaft mit Alien und Terminator daherkommst.



Ich sehe was sonst so alles unter diesem Vorwurf steht und kann daraus nur schlussfolgern, dass es da überhaupt keine Grenzen gibt. Last of Us 2 ist zu Woke (und gleichzeitig ist Abby nicht weiblich genug). Battlefield war zu woke weil da weibliche Soldaten drin vorkamen. Horizon 2 war zu woke weil Aloy zu pummelig sei. Die Liste geht endlos so weiter. Der Vorwurf der Wokeness wird auf alles draufgsch(m)issen was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.


----------



## G-Kar (20. April 2022)

Ich sag nur eines zu diesen geplanten Maßnahmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamesAreLegends (20. April 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich kenne dann wieder einige, die halt Netflix schauen, weil sie bei jemanden mitschauen können und sich selbst aber keinen Account zugelegt hätten.
> Wird solche und solche geben - die Preise gehen eh stetig in die Höhe, aber wenn es wirklich so weit kommen sollte, dass man entweder noch mehr bezahlt oder halt Werbung ertragen muss, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich kündigen und es mir nur für bestimmte Serien eben für kürzere Zeiträume holen.
> 
> Die Qualität ist halt leider ein wenig durchwachsen - gibt durchaus auch gute Sachen, aber vieles, ist für meinen Geschmack halt nur Mittelmaß. Hier wäre definitv Qualität vor Quantität die bessere Devise.
> ...


Hart finde ich vorallem das die Serien welche Potenzial haben zu Tokinismus verkommen oder es gar nicht weit bringen weils Netflix zu teuer wird. Siehe Fate Winx, Cowboy Bebop, Titans etc. Etc.
Ich hab so angst wegen One Piece. Wenn sie die Arlong Park Auftakt szene nicht hinbekommen bin ich raus. Ich tippe drauf das nach Staffel 3 schluss sein wird


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2022)

Netflix hat zuviel Lizenzen verloren besonders im Serienbereich
Viele Serien wurden mittendrinne ohne Ende eingestellt von ihnen weil zu teuer

Schön und gut wenn sie koreanische Original Filme bringen aber warum steht dort nicht "OV" wie bei anderen fimen da weiss man gleich es ist fremdsprachig.

Es gibt inzwischen zuviele streamingplattformen die alle ihren eigenen Brei kochen wollen.


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (21. April 2022)

Ich muss einigen der Vorredner beipflichten, wenn es um die Gründe für den "Niedergang" von Netflix geht:

1.Serien mittendrin einstellen/vorschnell beenden bzw. ohne würdiges Ende abschließen
2.Serien nicht übersetzen
3.schwache/kaum exklusive Titel/Serien

und der 4. Punkt, der nur angerissen wurde:

Der Markt bereinigt sich gerade selbst. Es gibt seit sehr wenigen Jahren immer mehr Streamingdienste.. Zu viele! Erst Netflix und Amazon Prime als große Namen, dann Disney Plus und all die vielen "Kleinen" wie Mubi und Sooner usw.
Youtube gibts ja auch noch und und und.

Ich kenne mich da einfach nicht mehr aus, ist mir zuviel und bleibe bei Netflix. Amazon nehme ich so mit, ist eigentlich Trash, weil Vieles muss man da eh extra löhnen und ist auch alles sehr unübersichtlich gestaltet, nicht meins so richtig. Ginge deutlich besser. Bei soviel Konkurrenz wird die Luft dünn und manchem wird früher oder noch früher die Puste ausgehen, ganz klar zu beobachten...

So viel Kundschaft kann es gar nicht für alles geben, geschweige steigen die Löhne entsprechend? Ich glaube auch, dass es immer mehr/wichtigere Probleme für die Menschen allgemein gibt und viele einfach nur ihr Geld zusammen halten müssen, weil es immer mehr ans Eingemachte geht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2022)

Dadurch, dass (fast) alles teurer wird, werden die Menschen eben Prioritäten setzen und Serien / Filme sind jetzt nicht so wichtig. Also wird das einer der ersten Dinge sein, die gekündigt werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. April 2022)

Mir reicht ein Streaming-Dienst und da die Schnittmenge bei Disney+ am höchsten ist mit riesen Abstand ist es dieser Dienst. 

Weder Netflix noch Prime hat groß was, was ich umbedingt sehen muss. Die Herr der Ringe Serie scheint ja eher semigut zu werden und vei NF würde ich auch höchstens Witcher und evtl. diese Jurassic World Animationsserie schauen, hat aber keine besondere Priorität für mich.


----------



## Wamboland (21. April 2022)

Sie begehen das übliche Problem ... Leute die Netflix teilen sehen dort den korrekten Preis. Also 1/4 vom Normalpreis. 

Diese wird man NICHT mit einem 50% Preis + Werbung gewinnen und eher vergraulen. 

Wir teilen uns Netflix in der Familie mit 3 Leuten (Eltern, Schwester und Ich) - dabei wohnt meine Schwester in einem anderen Haus. Ich sehe das trotzdem als ein Haushalt 

Wenn Accounts mit irgendwelchen Leuten geteilt werden, dann sehe ich das auch kritischer, aber innerhalb einer Familie ... sollen sich nicht anstellen. 

6 Euro /Monat finde ich einen guten Preis OHNE Werbung. 
Ich wäre bereit bis zu 9,99€ für 4K zu zahlen - ich zahle aber nicht 8€ für SD Streams. 
Die 13€ für UHD finde ich für mich alleine eben etwas zu teuer. 

Sollten sie da hart durchgreifen würden sie bei uns eben 1 (3) Kunden verlieren statt 3 zu gewinnen.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2022)

HolyMoly1984 schrieb:


> [Es] gibt seit sehr wenigen Jahren immer Streamingdienste.. Zu viele! Erst Netflix und Amazon Prime als große Namen, dann Disney Plus und all die vielen "Kleinen" wie Mubi und Sooner usw.
> Youtube gibts ja auch noch und und und.


Deswegen mache ich bei keinem von denen mit.
Wenn's wenigstens einen geben würde, bei dem es dann alles(!) zu sehen gäbe - aber so ...


----------



## fud1974 (21. April 2022)

Junge, junge.. wird ganz schön kompliziert gedacht hier. "Wokeness" und Co. als Gründe.....



HolyMoly1984 schrieb:


> 1.Serien mittendrin einstellen/vorschnell beenden bzw. ohne würdiges Ende abschließen
> 2.Serien nicht übersetzen
> 3.schwache/kaum exklusive Titel/Serien



Die setzen ja keine Serien ab weil sie es lustig finden.. wenn da was abgesetzt wird, dann weil es sich im Gegensatz zu den Produktionskosten nicht mehr rechnet (was in Netflix halt dann die Aufrufzahlen sind) ... wann der richtige "Zeitpunkt" ist das zu entscheiden, war und ist immer schwierig, aber das war es schon zu Zeiten, als wir Serien im "linearen Fernsehen" noch über eine Antenne auf dem Dach geschaut haben.....

Das ist natürlich im Einzelfall für den Liebhaber der Serie tragisch, aber so läuft nun mal das Business.

Serien nicht übersetzen.. na ja, same here. Muss sich ja rechnen

Was die Serien angeht.. naja, Geschmackssache, und je nach Geschmack kann man das über wirklich jeden Streaming Dienst sagen letztlich.

Ich finde bei Netflix IMMER was, dass da was dabei ist, was einem nicht passt, ist logisch, und dass für manche der ganze Dienst nicht passt, auch. Da würde ich eher Spezial-Dienste wie Disney+ wieder kündigen bevor ich mein Netflix Abo in Frage stelle..

Wichtiger ist:



HolyMoly1984 schrieb:


> Der Markt bereinigt sich gerade selbst. (..)



.. Serien mit Zugkraft gehen zurück zu ihren "Eignern" die eigene Streaming Dienste hochfahren, Netflix ist nicht mehr das Wunder-Ding was alles unter einem Dach vereinen kann. Auch hier eine logische Entwicklung. Ist doch klar dass Disney, Paramount und Co. sich denken "warum soll ich das zu schlechten Konditionen Netflix übergeben wenn ich das selber vermarkten kann".. ob das aufgeht bleibt abzuwarten, denn nicht jeder will unzählige Abos bezahlen, aber ein paar werden es wohl schaffen.

Aber das ist halt der unvermeidbare Schritt, jeder wird es versuchen, dann wird sich der Markt bereinigen, dann wird man sehen was übrigbleibt.

Also im Kern alles ganz einfach denke ich.. und auch ein unvermeidlicher Prozess.


----------



## absturz (21. April 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Die setzen ja keine Serien ab weil sie es lustig finden.. wenn da was abgesetzt wird, dann weil es sich im Gegensatz zu den Produktionskosten nicht mehr rechnet


  Das mag ja sein, aber da Netflix grundsätzlich die übelsten Cliffhanger in die Serien ballert, fällt es zumindest mir immer negativer auf. Irgendwann ist das dann halt nicht mehr zu verzeihen.

Als jemand der sich auf dem Gebiet nicht auskennt, zweifle ich auch stark den Nutzen solcher Cliffhanger an. Ich habe immer Bock auf weitere Staffeln, weil mir das Setting gefällt und ich die Charaktere mag. Für mich brauch es keine offenen Enden um mich heiß auf Fortsetzungen zu machen.

Zwei Beispiele die mir direkt wieder einfallen, bei denen es mit 1 Staffel + Cliffhanger dann zu Ende war, waren z. B. "Everything sucks" und "I am not okay with this".  Ironischer Weise sogar treffende Namen 

Vielleicht habe ich damit aber auch nur so große Probleme, weil ich noch immer von Xlll geschädigt bin


----------



## fud1974 (21. April 2022)

absturz schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber da Netflix grundsätzlich die übelsten Cliffhanger in die Serien ballert, fällt es zumindest mir immer negativer auf. Irgendwann ist das dann halt nicht mehr zu verzeihen.
> 
> Als jemand der sich auf dem Gebiet nicht auskennt, zweifle ich auch stark den Nutzen solcher Cliffhanger an. Ich habe immer Bock auf weitere Staffeln, weil mir das Setting gefällt und ich die Charaktere mag. Für mich brauch es keine offenen Enden um mich heiß auf Fortsetzungen zu machen.
> 
> ...



Das Serien, Buchreihen, Spiele usw. mal gerne auf Cliffhanger enden ist nun nix Netflix spezifisches und war schon zu allen Zeiten ein Problem. Ist ja nun mal auch ein Mittel um die Aufmerksamkeit der Zuschauer zu erlangen.. ein durchaus bewährtes, nur reicht es manchmal nicht. Und so "verenden" manche Sachen halt auf alle Zeiten mit einem Cliffhanger.

"Cancel-Hanger" sozusagen.

Und derer sind zahlreich. Und prominent. Selbst eine alt-ehrwürdige Serie wie "ALF" gehört dazu.






						Cancel-hangers - Serien, die mit einem Cliffhanger beendet wurden. | Moviepilot.de
					

Natürlich geht das Leben nach dem Ende jeder Serie irgendwie weiter. Hier geht es jedoch um Serien, die in der Regel vorzeitig abgesetzt wurden. Es geht um offene Handlungsstränge und krasse Cliffhanger, die einem Coitus Interruptus gleich kommen. Dies ist eine offene Liste, bei deren Erstellung...




					www.moviepilot.de


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (21. April 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Deswegen mache ich bei keinem von denen mit.
> Wenn's wenigstens einen geben würde, bei dem es dann alles(!) zu sehen gäbe - aber so ...


Naja das war Netflix ja mal. Dann wollten die anderen auch ein Stück vom Kuchen und die zugkräftigen Lizenzdinger wurden von Netflix abgezogen, damit man den eigenen Streamingdienst bestücken kann.
Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, bereinigt sich der Markt dann irgendwann selbst. Potenziell kehren dann einige Lizenzen wieder zurück, wenn der entsprechende Streamingdienst wieder krachen geht.


Falls jemand übrigens auf sehr viel Qualität aus ist: Ich finde AppleTV+ produziert gerade das hochwertigste Zeug von allen. Bisher hat mir alles, was ich da an Eigenproduktionen gesehen habe, echt sehr gut gefallen. 

(Und nein, ich bekomme keine Geldkoffer aus Cupertino )


----------



## fud1974 (21. April 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Naja das war Netflix ja mal. Dann wollten die anderen auch ein Stück vom Kuchen und die zugkräftigen Lizenzdinger wurden von Netflix abgezogen, damit man den eigenen Streamingdienst bestücken kann.
> Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, bereinigt sich der Markt dann irgendwann selbst. Potenziell kehren dann einige Lizenzen wieder zurück, wenn der entsprechende Streamingdienst wieder krachen geht.



Jupp. Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen.

Es wird aber nicht ohne den nötigen Zwischenschritt (d.h. einige Anbieter gründen eigene Streaming Dienste, holen ihre eigenen Inhalte da rüber, wieder einige davon gehen baden, dann gehen die Inhalte wieder woanders hin) gehen.

Denn das regelt halt der Markt, wir haben ja kein "Anrecht" auf "alle Inhalte unter einem Dach".

Man darf aber nicht vergessen dass, wenn es eines Tages wieder einen großen - übriggebliebenen - Anbieter geben sollte (und mit deutlichen Abstand einige Kleinere mit "Kroppzeug" oder Special Interest) der ´Große dann auch den Preis diktieren kann.. die aktuellen Netflix Preise sind vermutlich - trotz aller Erhöhungen - aufgrund des angestrebten Wachstums immer noch zurückhaltend angesetzt.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein rückgang bei den subs um nicht mal 0,1% würde ich jetzt nicht als "mega-verlust" bezeichnen. oder worauf bezieht sich das?


Ist wohl eine ähnliche Katastrophe wie wenn für den FCB außer der Meisterschale nichts anderes in einer Saison rauskommt.


----------



## Calewin (21. April 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Da hast du allerdings recht.
> 
> Andererseits hat sich das Angebot von Netflix im vergangenen Jahr nicht signifikant verschoben. Der Wokeness-Vorwurf - so er denn überhaupt zutrifft - müsste also auch 2020 und 20219 und 2018 valide gewesen sein. Vor allem aber hätte Netflix nicht auf die Produktion angeblich woker Inhalte gesetzt, wenn sie nicht in Umfragen und Fokusgruppen und letztendlich auch am Erfolg bestimmter Inhalte gesehen hätten, dass ihre Kunden das anspricht.
> 
> ...


Ja, da ist schon was dran.
Mitunter ist es auch nur eine persönliche Einstellungssache.
Ich nutze zwar hin und wieder Netflix, aber besitze das Abo an sich gar nicht selbst. Ich kenne den Abo-Inhaber nicht mal persönlich…ist von einem Verwandten eines Freundes. Der teilt mit mir noch Disney+ und sogar Sky. 
Also müßte ich eigentlich sogar die Klappe halten, weil ich Abo-Dienste im Wert von rund 70 Euro pro Monat nutze, ohne einen Cent dafür zu zahlen.
Lediglich Prime habe ich selbst.
Wenn ich die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Dienste selber zahlen müßte, dann bliebe Prime, aber aus verschiedenen Gründen. Versand, Prime Music, die Bücher und halt die Videothek…für mich das kompletteste Paket.
Für Disney+ wäre ich auch bereit, ein eigenes Abo zu machen, wenn nötig.
Sky und Netflix fielen dann weg, wenn ich selber dafür zahlen sollte. Dafür ist die gemeinsame Schnittmenge einfach nicht groß genug.
Die Wokeness mal außen vorgelassen, das muss jeder selbst beurteilen, aber einen großen Teil der Netflix Produktionen treffen insgesamt einfach nicht meinen Geschmack und ich finde die auch nicht wirklich gut.
Zu hipp, zu jung teilweise oder sie behandeln Themen, die mich einfach nicht die Bohne interessieren.
Wäre ich also bereit, dafür selber Geld in die Hand zu nehmen: Nein. 
Wäre ich bereit, noch mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, um mir Sky, so wie ich es jetzt nutzen kann, selber zu kaufen: Auf gar keinen Fall. Ist mir einfach viel zu teuer.
Was wäre der Effekt, wenn Netflix dem einen Riegel vorschiebt? Ich weiß es nicht wirklich. Was ich aber weiß ist, dass durch jemandem wie mich zumindest kein neuer Abonnent hinzukäme und vielleicht manch einer abspringt, der bisher regulär gezahlt hat. Aber genau weiß man das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

ich bin ja jetzt kein analyst, aber vielleicht kann netflix zumindest in den nach wie vor wohl relevantesten,  also den westlichen märkten gar nicht mehr im gewünschten maße wachsen. 150 mio. abonnenten plus (angeblich) 50% schwarzseher macht 225 mio haushalte (wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass im selben haushalt nur selten oder nie mehrere abos aktiv sind). das entspricht bei vielleicht 350 mio. haushalten (eu  + gb, usa, kanada) einer durchdringung von knapp 2/3 (was mir ohnehin schon enorm hoch vorkommt; kann also gut sein, dass ich irgendwo 'nen denkfeher habe  ). dementsprechend kein wunder, dass man die "schwarzseher" abkassieren will. echtes nettowachstum scheint zumindest in diesem regionen ja kaum mehr möglich (in nordamerika schon gleich gar nicht). 100% dürften man ja wohl kaum als realistisch ansehen.


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (21. April 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Junge, junge.. wird ganz schön kompliziert gedacht hier. "Wokeness" und Co. als Gründe.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich freue mich sehr, dass dir die Beweggründe "Netflix" für meine angeführten Punkte so "logisch" sind. Für mich ist es einfach deshalb auch nur "logisch", dass sie gerade neudeutsch am "sucken" sind und schauen müssen, dass sie nicht bankrott gehen. Und die letzte Aussage war definitiv nicht sarkastisch gemeint, weil ich bei dir eine leicht stark Netflix-gefärbte Affinität heraus lese, die ich dir auch nicht abgesprochen habe. Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, ist derzeit Netflix für mich auch nur die einzige richtige Alternative-noch.
Carlos Apples-Einwurf finde ich hochinteressant!

Für und Wider gibt es für jede Entscheidung, das ist doch "logisch"! Scheinbar sind diese nicht nur von mir ungewollt! Egal wie "logisch" das für dich und Netflix erscheinen mag..


----------



## McTrevor (21. April 2022)

Ja, beim Streaming scheint das Ende in Sicht zu sein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Abopreise zwangsläufig nach oben gehen müssen. Das bisherige Modell waren ja immense Investitionen die sich dann später durch Abo-Wachstum amortisierten. Ganz grob vergleichbar mit einem Pyramidensystem. Und ähnlich wie beim Pyramidensystem wird der Ansatz schwierig, wenn das Kundenwachstum zwangsläufig irgendwann endet. Man mag im Einzelnen von den Produktionen ja halten, was man will, aber das bleibt ja trotzdem teuer. Aussagen, ala "ich zahle höchstens 4 Euro im Monat" gehen mit der Kostenrealität des Dienstes nicht überein. Man kann sich als Kunde das Kostenmodell natürlich  so wünschen. Genauso wie man sich wünschen kann, dass das halbe Pfund Butter halt höchstens 60 Cent kosten soll.

Alles in allem kann daraus aber auch was positives entstehen. Da das bisherige Businessmodell einfach nur auf Wachstum geprügelt wurde, führte natürlich dazu, dass bei der Entscheidung zwischen neuer Produktion und Fortsetzung einer Serie im Zweifel die Fortsetzung den kürzeren zog. Denn eine neue Serie zieht potentiell mehr neue User als die Fortsetzung einer bestehenden Serie. Wenn man dann zukünftig die Bestandskunden mehr bei der Stange halten muss, könnte sich das Abschießen beliebter Serien deutlich negativer auswirken als bisher.


----------



## fud1974 (21. April 2022)

HolyMoly1984 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich sehr, dass dir die Beweggründe "Netflix" für meine angeführten Punkte so "logisch" sind.  (..)
> Für und Wider gibt es für jede Entscheidung, das ist doch "logisch"! Scheinbar sind diese nicht nur von mir ungewollt! Egal wie "logisch" das für dich und Netflix erscheinen mag..



Ist dir doch unbenommen deine eigenen Gründe und Erklärungen zu haben, ist doch alles gut.

Ich habe halt andere.


----------



## Wamboland (21. April 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Falls jemand übrigens auf sehr viel Qualität aus ist: Ich finde AppleTV+ produziert gerade das hochwertigste Zeug von allen. Bisher hat mir alles, was ich da an Eigenproduktionen gesehen habe, echt sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> (Und nein, ich bekomme keine Geldkoffer aus Cupertino )


Ja, das Angebot ist zwar sehr überschaubar aber hochwertig. 

Wenn die Anmeldung nicht so unnötig kompliziert wäre (ohne Apple Geräte), dann würden es vermutlich auch mehr Leute nutzen. 

Ich hatte mir den Stress wegen Foundation angetan und hatte dann auch viel Freude mit Ted Lasso (und ich mag absolut kein Fußball ^^) und fand auch For All Mankind super und freue mich da auf Nachschlag. 

Und gibt ja auch noch einige andere spannende Sachen da... aber wer hat denn schon soviel Zeit


----------



## OmarsOma (21. April 2022)

Get woke, go broke.

Das passiert halt wenn man nicht das Programm für die Masse macht sondern für die besonders laute Minderheit. 

Wenn die das Sharing wirklich abschalten werde ich definitiv kein neues Abo abschließen, erst recht keins mit Werbung. 🤣😂


----------



## Toni (21. April 2022)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich Netflix gar nicht als woke erlebt habe. Natürlich ist mir aufgefallen, dass es mehr PoC gibt und mehr Darstellungen von Homo- oder Bisexuellen. Allerdings in keinem Maße, dass mich stört, oder mit dem ich mich nicht identifizieren könnte. Mehr noch ist mir positiv aufgefallen, dass es in manchen Produktionen jetzt eben nicht übermäßig dargestellt wurde, sondern eben so war und ggf. bei einer Romanze rauskam. 
Auf der anderen Seite schaue ich mir sehr viele Comedy Specials an und habe nicht unbedingt den nettesten Humor. Soll heißen, es gibt viele von Netflix produzierte Sachen, die politisch nicht korrekt sind, sondern wo sich über alles Witze gerissen werden. Und das ist für mich auch der Hauptfaktor, warum es nicht woke ist. Man kann darüber reden, man darf es nicht gut finden und es darf darüber gelacht werden. Und zwar die ganze Situation, weil sie eben so verfahren ist, in zwei Lager, wo sich (meines Erachtens nach) Mehrheit und Minderheit gar nicht mehr unterscheiden lassen.

Lasst mich da einhacken: ich habe natürlich schon von den Studien gehört, in denen es darum ging, dass (round about) 3/4 gegen das Gendern sind, aber das ist ja nur ein ganz kleiner Teil von dem, was als woke bezeichnet wird und ich vermute, dass die Meinungen viel "beweglicher" sind und wir uns alle mehr auf einer Skala befinden, als in einem Lager.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Lasst mich da einhacken: ich habe natürlich schon von den Studien gehört, in denen es darum ging, dass (round about) 3/4 gegen das Gendern sind, aber das ist ja nur ein ganz kleiner Teil von dem, was als woke bezeichnet wird und ich vermute, dass die Meinungen viel "beweglicher" sind und wir uns alle mehr auf einer Skala befinden, als in einem Lager.


Hab jetzt zu Ostern 



Spoiler



(auf dem Netflix Account den die halbe Familie nutzt)


 nach über 20 Jahren  mal wieder "Das Leben des Brian" geschaut. War ganz überrascht wie passend Monty Python in dieser Szene unsere aktuelle Zeit vorweg nimmt. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9hpAaQgbJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Lasst mich da einhacken: ich habe natürlich schon von den Studien gehört, in denen es darum ging, dass (round about) 3/4 gegen das Gendern sind, ...


a) wie war die Frage?
b) was ist mit der Antwort gemeint?

Man kann ja beispielsweise durchaus der Meinung sein, daß es gut ist, sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob der maskuline Plural und andere geschlechtbestimmte Standardvorgaben im Berufsnamen (Bäcker, Krankenschwester) sein müssen. Und gleichzeitig die momentane "-er*Innen" Lösung für suboptimal halten. 
Außerdem gibt es ja durchaus Potential für alternative Lösungen des Problems (zB: "Bäcken" oder "Bäckes" für ALLE Bäcker*Innen).

Daher gibt es durchaus Abstufungen zwischen
- generell gegen Gendern
- gegen diese Form des Genderns

Bei ersterem gibt es da noch die Abstufung: "Das sind doch nur Worte, davon wird keiner benachteiligt" und "Ich bin gegen alle, die nicht Mann oder Frau sind, wie sie ursprünglich geboren wurden".

Das sind dann ja mitunter *sehr *verschiedene Ansichten, die in einer Statistik bei entsprechender Fragestellung, Strukturierung der Erfassung und weiteren Punkten statt in unterschiedlichen Gruppen zu landen, einfach zusammenfasst werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. April 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Lasst mich da einhacken:


War ja klar, aus reinen Machtmissbrauch wird sich da eingehackt, alle anderen dürfen nur einhaken 😋😂


----------



## Wamboland (21. April 2022)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zu Ostern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeigt nur wieder was für ein Meisterwerk dieser Film ist.


----------



## Loosa (21. April 2022)

Ich mag viele der Netflix Eigenproduktionen und eine Menge Specials, "Jim Jefferies: Intolerant" ist einfach genial. Viele kurze Geschichten eingebettet in einen Handlungsbogen über den gesamten Auftritt. 
(welchen der Trailer fast komplett spoilert  einfach reingucken )

Was schon angesprochen wurde, viele Zugpferde gingen an Disney und andere für das eigene Angebot. My prrecious! Mit jeder verlorenen Lizenz verliert das Programm direkt an Attraktivität.

Zum Aktienkurs. Das ist nie eine Bestandsaufnahme wie "Firma ist damit _jetzt_ 35% weniger wert". Der Kurs repräsentiert die Zukunftsaussichten. Pi mal Daumen, wohin bewegt sich die Entwicklung und will ich da mein Geld parken. -200k Abonnenten klingt jetzt nicht soo wild. Aber die letzten 10 Jahre gab es nur Wachstum.

Mit dem Geschäftsbericht wird die Lage jetzt einfach neu bewertet. Und da gibt es eine Menge Kopfschütteln. Was die Situation für Netflix nochmal verschärft...
Da fällt mir ein, Disney+ hat 'ne Menge Blockbuster und riesigen Altkatalog. Aber da sollte ich mal kündigen. Außer Sparten wie Marvel (Superhelden), Pixar (Animation) haben die nichts Neues und das wird irgendwann auch langweilig.


----------



## fud1974 (22. April 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, Disney+ hat 'ne Menge Blockbuster und riesigen Altkatalog. Aber da sollte ich mal kündigen. Außer Sparten wie Marvel (Superhelden), Pixar (Animation) haben die nichts Neues und das wird irgendwann auch langweilig.



Geht mir ähnlich, ich habe zwar auch aktuell Disney+ gebucht, aber das ist natürlich limitiert was es hat.. Wird beim kommenden Paramount+ (oder wie immer es hier heißen mag) auch nicht anders sein.

Netflix ist hierzulande mit Amazon zusammen immer noch das "große Paket" wo man viele unterschiedliche Sachen rausziehen kann, dass da nicht alles einem persönlich passt liegt in der Natur der Sache finde ich..

Ich persönlich würde - wenn ich mich einschränken müsste - eher auf Netflix + Amazon zurückziehen, aber das ist bei jedem halt anders.


----------



## McTrevor (22. April 2022)

OmarsOma schrieb:


> Get woke, go broke.
> 
> Das passiert halt wenn man nicht das Programm für die Masse macht sondern für die besonders laute Minderheit.
> 
> Wenn die das Sharing wirklich abschalten werde ich definitiv kein neues Abo abschließen, erst recht keins mit Werbung. 🤣😂


Endlich eine fundierte Analyse zu den Ursachen. Ich hoffe, das steht auch so im Bericht für die Aktionäre.

Aber eigentlich dachte ich, Business-Analysten verdienen genug, dass sie sich einen ganzen Netflix Account leisten können.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (22. April 2022)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ja, das Angebot ist zwar sehr überschaubar aber hochwertig.
> 
> Wenn die Anmeldung nicht so unnötig kompliziert wäre (ohne Apple Geräte), dann würden es vermutlich auch mehr Leute nutzen.
> 
> ...


Oh... For All Mankind hat sich zu meiner Lieblingsserie gemausert. 
Aber meine aktuelle Empfehlung: Severance.
Richtig gute Story. ^^


----------



## Toni (22. April 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) wie war die Frage?
> b) was ist mit der Antwort gemeint?


Den Punkt den ich aufgestellt habe, habe ich da einfach selbst nochmal aufgegriffen, um ihn zu spezifizieren und auf mögliche Gegenargumente einzugehen ^^


----------



## hunterseyes (23. April 2022)

Für das erste Quartal 2022 hat Netflix einen Gewinn in Höhe von rund 1,6 Milliarden US-Dollar ausgewiesen. Im Vorquartal belief sich der Gewinn von Netflix auf rund 607 Millionen US-Dollar.


----------



## bl0kk (23. April 2022)

Ich hab mein abo vor kurzem gekündigt da sich viel zu sehr auf political correctness und zu wenig auf guten Content konzentriert wird mmn. Desweiteren nervt es mich das man inzwischen locker 5 abos braucht um das sehen zu können was man vor ein paar jahren noch mit netflix und amazon allein hatte, und es wird ja auch immer mehr, das wird mir einfach zuviel.
Momentan bin ich deshalb aud Disney Plus und amazon als haupt abos gewechselt und werde mir ggf wenn serien oder filme erscheinen die mich interessieren beim jeweiligen anbieter ein abo für 1 monat/probeabo machen den content bingen und wieder kündigen.


----------



## bl0kk (23. April 2022)

Kurzer edit: mich stört es auch extrem das immer mehr anbieter inzwischen serien nichtmehr komplett als staffel releasen sondern wöchentliche folgen machen...bin vom herkömmlichen tv weg weil es ne option gab wo ich bestimmen konnte wie viele episoden ich gucke und nun fangen die mit dem gleichen rotz an..


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. April 2022)

bl0kk schrieb:


> Kurzer edit: mich stört es auch extrem das immer mehr anbieter inzwischen serien nichtmehr komplett als staffel releasen sondern wöchentliche folgen machen...bin vom herkömmlichen tv weg weil es ne option gab wo ich bestimmen konnte wie viele episoden ich gucke und nun fangen die mit dem gleichen rotz an..


War es nicht eher so dass Netflix irgendwann angefangen hatte eine Staffel direkt komplett zu veröffentlichen. Ansonsten ist der Wöchentliche Release doch eigentlich schon immer Standard.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. April 2022)

Ich habe hier jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen dass sich Netflix zu sehr auf Political Correctness und Wokeness fokusiert. Hat dafür auch mal jemand konkrete Beispiele?
Im RL geht mir diese Sache auch zunehmend auf den Sack aber bei Netflix oder generell im Film/Serien Bereich wäre mir das bisher noch nicht so negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## Wamboland (23. April 2022)

bl0kk schrieb:


> Kurzer edit: mich stört es auch extrem das immer mehr anbieter inzwischen serien nichtmehr komplett als staffel releasen sondern wöchentliche folgen machen...bin vom herkömmlichen tv weg weil es ne option gab wo ich bestimmen konnte wie viele episoden ich gucke und nun fangen die mit dem gleichen rotz an..


Jein - z.B. bei Arcane machte das 3 Folgen/Woche absolut Sinn.

Für die Plattformen ist es auch besser, weil dann ist die Serie für 6-10 Wochen im Gespräch und in Social Media Präsent. Wenn sie alles dumpen dann wird nur 1-2 Wochen drüber geredet. - Edit: Außer bei extrem populären Serien wie z.B. Squid Game, aber das ist ja eher die Ausnahme. 

Ich hab es auch lieber wenn ich mehr schauen kann - ideal finde ich wenn man pro Woche 1-2 Stunden Material hat. Also bei einer 25-30min Serien 3-4 Folgen und bei 45-60 Min. 2-3 Folgen die Woche.

Das ist mMn ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (25. April 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ist dir doch unbenommen deine eigenen Gründe und Erklärungen zu haben, ist doch alles gut.
> 
> Ich habe halt andere.


Nicht ganz. Du hast meine genannten Gründe erklärt und dass das für dich logisch war. Übrigens das meiste für mich auch. Also, ganz tolle Leistung von dir! Und nochmal: Nachvollziehbarkeit hin oder her, die Konsequenz bleibt. Da kannst du Erklärungen oder Begründungen anführen, das ist okay. Am Ende geht es manchmal nicht (nur) darum, Übrigens auch nicht in meinem Post.


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2022)

Netflix: Wir verstehen nicht warum die Leute kündigen - wir haben doch soviele dokudramen und billig produzierte shows .

Währendessen auch Netflix:









						‘Space Force’ Canceled By Netflix After 2 Seasons
					

EXCLUSIVE: Netflix has opted not to renew Greg Daniels and Steve Carell’s comedy series Space Force for a third season. The decision on the series, which starred John Malkovich and Ben Schwar…




					deadline.com


----------

